# The Reasons to Go on Living Project



## David Baxter PhD (Dec 11, 2008)

The Reasons to go on Living Project 
McMaster University, Hamilton, Ontario, Canada
December 2008

Welcome to The Reasons to go on Living Project. We are collecting the stories of people who have attempted or seriously contemplated suicide but now want to go on living. The Project will study and share these anonymous stories for research, education and inspiration.

*New! First stage of story collection closing. Be sure to submit your story by December 15th to be included in the initial narrative analysis. We will begin posting stories on December 16th.* 

Have you attempted suicide? Did you choose life?

If you answered ?yes? to both questions, we hope you will help us with our research for The Reasons to go on Living Project.

This Project and website are dedicated to learning how people who once attempted suicide have chosen to go on living. This site is not a crisis service. If you are in crisis, click here.

In the medical profession, we do not understand the process of transition from wanting to die to wanting to live. Understanding this process is critical to improving care for people who are suicidal and it is a difficult area to research because people need to share their innermost thoughts and feelings.

We hope that by studying the stories this site is gathering, we will be able to develop better ways to help people who are suicidal. The project will help professionals who treat people who make a suicide attempt and will also offer public education and support by sharing some of the stories we receive. 

If you have a story about choosing life, we hope you will share it with us. We need your story to make The Reasons to go on Living Project a success.

Your anonymity is guaranteed and your help will be invaluable.

*Submit Your Story*
The Reasons to go on Living Project needs your story. 

If you have made a suicide attempt or seriously considered suicide and now want to go on living, we want to hear from you. We want to learn how you recovered and found reasons to go on living. 

Find out More | FAQs

_The Reasons to go on Living Project is supported by a 2008 AFP Psychiatry Associates Research and Educational Development Infrastructure Grant, McMaster University, Hamilton, Ontario. The Project has been approved by the Research Ethics Board at St. Joseph?s Healthcare, Hamilton, Ontario._


----------



## Daniel (Dec 12, 2008)

The story can also be submitted as an attachment after one has paged through the consent information:



> The maximum size for a file attachment is 500 KB.


----------



## amastie (Dec 12, 2008)

A good project,
amastie


----------

